# AW Chrome 55 chev



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Has anyone besides me notice that 1 buyer on BAY buying up the 55 chromys?
I looked at the last 25 of his auctions and 19 were the chrome 55! This guy is paying between 79.00 and 120.00 for these cars. the majority of the auctions went over 100.00. Maybe he likes it alot, eh? Maybe he is investing? I predict that he will lose money in the long run if it is a "resell at a later date" venture. It takes all kinds, yeah?! :tongue: 

Coach1 just sold his for 104.77! Anyone else need 100.00 and has an extra chromy? heh! Now is the time! :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I put my extra one up, but I offered it as a buy it now for 60.00. Sold in less than 1 hour.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Its a she.. look at her account its all 55 chevy stuff.. obsessed me thinks.. but her credit card cleared....


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Shiney!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I may have to put mine up there at this rate. :freak: rr


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yikes, me too, not that big of a fan of the 55' anyways, I might have to throw it out there. $100 for one of these says "bad investment" all over it.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Cha-ching....*

I just sold mine to them..... :thumbsup: Ended 2 days ago.... :wave: 
Done price........$96.05 plus ship.... :roll: :roll: 
Had to sell one...To shiny for me...  
Now me have more slotcar $$$$ :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

gear buster said:


> I just sold mine to them..... :thumbsup: Ended 2 days ago.... :wave:
> Done price........$96.05 plus ship.... :roll: :roll:
> Had to sell one...To shiny for me...
> Now me have more slotcar $$$$ :thumbsup:



My Wife took me for lunch today.......then told me too use my paypal account LOL.. like all those that didn't see that coming raise thier hands, now smack yourself in the back of the head for not seeing that coming lol

( Lunch was good though.. Italian...fancy.....)


Dave


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it's a guy. He (Greg) bought both of mine from me, along with a FL 55 Chevy that I was selling. Paid with paypal immediately.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have 2. Anybody interested?? $150.00 for both shipped. Email me.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Guilty As Charged!*

Guilty as charged! Chriscobbs is correct a guy named Greg. Glad you enjoyed lunch Coach! Greg


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> Guilty as charged! Chriscobbs is correct a guy named Greg. Glad you enjoyed lunch Coach! Greg



Yup we did.. thanks!


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

i think this is gonna be just like winross trucks expensive then $10 years later there worth $15v when you paid $60


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yup, I can say without hestitation that I've overpaid for at least a third of my collection, if not more. Sometimes it really bums me out, but hey... what's a slot junkie to do?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dunk2011 said:


> i think this is gonna be just like winross trucks expensive then $10 years later there worth $15v when you paid $60


I know you are rather young Dunk, but I think your right with this one, but what to do? everytime I sell a car It seems to crawl up in price.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*All Sold Out*

It seems there is not any ihobby Chrome 55 Chevy's left for sale on ePay. Well I will enjoy the cars I have. Thanks All who sold the cars. Greg :wave:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*not any more On Ebay?*



55 Chevy Nut said:


> It seems there is not any ihobby Chrome 55 Chevy's left for sale on ePay!. Well I will enjoy the cars I have. Thanks All who sold the cars. Greg


 

There will be......

Just wait...

Scott


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*RE: Chrome Plating*



noddaz said:


> There will be......
> 
> Just wait...
> 
> Scott


 Sliding off topic a skoshe. Has anyone used Chrometech USA for plating? I finally got around to checking this site. Slot body plating for $7.00? I dont have any available 55 Chevies for a test shot. Can you say counterfit chrome 55's at $100.00 a pop? LOL.  If some one out there has tried this or another chrome service please LMK. BH


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I have used them, Bill. 
Great service too.
My guess is a home op though.
Top shelf plating too, eh!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx Joe! I'll give them a try.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill,
Can you put up their web address when you get a chance.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Chrome Tech*

I have use chrome tech also when I needed chrome plating done on my custom model car parts. Exellent chrome and fast service with my experience.
Here is chrome techs addy if anybody wants it..CHROME TECH


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

gear buster said:


> I have use chrome tech also when I needed chrome plating done on my custom model car parts. Exellent chrome and fast service with my experience.
> Here is chrome techs addy if anybody wants it..CHROME TECH


 
GB,
Thanks, rr :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

RR, Gave you that one a while back, eh! 
Lose it with the old PC??


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*$150.00 Buy it Now. Ouch*

epay has 55-CHEVY-SLOT-CAR-AFX-XTRACTION_W0QQitemZ320081141096 Buy it Now . Wow That Hurts the wallet! :wave: Greg


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> RR, Gave you that one a while back, eh!
> Lose it with the old PC??


 
Joez,
Still finding things that I'm missing which I lost! :freak: 

Gotta love Windows..................  rr


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Just listed one on a one day sale on the E channel  if anybody needs one. 
# is 280082748401
Thanks and enjoy the Snow day in the East,
Keith


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Got It!*

Found the auction. Got It. Thank You Pomfish! Greg :wave:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Does this mean you don't want another one?


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*I want more please!*

Yes I would like to buy more! Put more on ebay. Thank You! Greg :wave:


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

im never parting mine


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I have 3, I could let one go. I worry they will lose value, and I paid more then the 19.99 price.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Look! There goes one now....*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auto-World-Chrome-55-Chevy-iHobby-Expo-Exclusive_W0QQitemZ280083211269QQihZ018QQcategoryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sorry guys... :lol: 

Scott


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Found It*

Sethndaddy you can you list a car? I found your car Noddaz! Thank You! Greg :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Good one Scott*



noddaz said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auto-World-Chrome-55-Chevy-iHobby-Expo-Exclusive_W0QQitemZ280083211269QQihZ018QQcategoryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Sorry guys... :lol:
> 
> Scott


Shameless promotions are great! However they will be graded.  I give it a nine. :thumbsup: Nice car too. BH


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Greg, sent you a PM


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> Sethndaddy you can you list a car? I found your car Noddaz! Thank You! Greg :wave:


I did...........and like I said I paid much more than 50 bucks for it, slotsrus67 is my fleabay address, and last time I checked there was 22 watchers.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Last minute bidders*

Can you say SNIPE? Thats how your auction will end Sethndaddy! LOL You will be satisfied with the end results. Greg :wave:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Greg, I tried to PM you ,but it won't let me, do u except e-mails?


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*It Works*

The PM from Marty went to me. You might try again. Thank You! Greg :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Amazing, I had a buy it now of 150.00 on it for 7 days with an opening bid of 85.00. nothing at all, I go to work thinking it's not going to sell, then, BAMM........9 bids and it sells for 153.00?
Good luck with yours Scott


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Satisfied Seller*

Sethndaddy, Amazing price, you seem satisfied. LOL Greg :wave:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Whoa!*



sethndaddy said:


> Amazing, I had a buy it now of 150.00 on it for 7 days with an opening bid of 85.00. nothing at all, I go to work thinking it's not going to sell, then, BAMM........9 bids and it sells for 153.00?
> Good luck with yours Scott


Egads....
One can only hope...
Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Guess that earlier buyer has enough of them now. I'll put mine back on the shelf.  r


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I have one to run...and another...for trade....someday.....for the right piece!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Greg, I tried again. It seems you have me blocked for some reason
Bill


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Its A Forum*

Bill, I'm not blocking any emails. However if you need to say something to me well here I am. Its open house here. LOL Greg :wave:


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Expensive*

Will this Chromy ebay item # 330090617772 be the one that goes over $200.00? Humm. How interesting! Greg :wave:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Sheesh....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*WoW!*

Well, maybe I need to dump this last one I have. What do i need a display queen for anyway?  rr


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

One more going out there, starting tonight at 19:30 PST.

55 Chrome AW Chevy 

Marty


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

martybauer31 said:


> One more going out there, starting tonight at 19:30 PST.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290088685126
> 
> Marty


Well. this one's not there anymore.  rr


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

It's there now, like I said in my post, I set it to start at 7:30 PM Pacific time. You may have just gone to it a bit too early. Check again, I promise it's there now.


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

no it's not


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hmm, weird, sorry guys. It's item number 290088685126. 

Try this one:

Chrome 55 Chevy AW 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That works better! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

That Chevy Guy really likes those cars.....


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I have 10 people watching this one at the moment... So I either have 10 folks that are interested, or it's all of you guys curious to see how it ends.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have the same thing happen to me when I put stuff up on ebay... 10-15 peple watching, but few bidders. That's why I set my opening bids to the minimum amount I'd be willing to accept to part with my item. 

If can't that, I'd rather keep it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

martybauer31 said:


> I have 10 people watching this one at the moment... So I either have 10 folks that are interested, or it's all of you guys curious to see how it ends.


Marty,
Sorry bud, I'm watching. Heck if this buyer is He** bent on getting all of these Chromies, I might as well help him out, he must have a plan. Just remember when he starts reselling them, bid low or don't bid. Wouldn't that be a pisser. Good luck! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah, I am selling it because I am just not a 55 Chevy lover. I love the old chargers and roadrunners so that is what I collect. And the thing is, if you bid on what you really like you probably won't want to sell them back anyways. I learned a long time ago that collecting things for the sake of making a profit typically doesn't pay off.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*He Must Love Them!*

That chevyguy416870 seems to be NUTTIER than I am about these 55 Chevy Cars. I guess I will go after those blue mint cars item=120094017275, this one is an old magna-sonic. Wow thats a neat thing! Greg :wave:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Magnasonic cars are fun.......they sound like a duck call. If you have little kids, they'll want to play with them.


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*More Chromies?*

Is there more i hobby Chrome 55 Chevy Cars out there? It seemed like the last time I said there were no more, 10 more went up for auction. Thanks All who sold their cars! :wave: Greg


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Greg!

I am sure that many members here are curious........

How many 55 chev slot cars do you have in your collection, eh?
How many of those are the chromed ones?


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*The Grand Total Is!*

I have 59 slot cars that are 55 chevys. Only 42 are the Chrome Cars. However I still have room in my collection for more! There is 458 more out there. For some reason I dont think I will get them all. LOL, Have Fun Greg :wave:


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*ooops*

Sorry for the mistake I found 13 more 55 chevys current count 72 cars all 55's. I guess I might check some other boxes and see if there are more I lost LOL. Greg :wave:


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*chrome 55s*

I see no chrome 55s for sale on ebay. Where have they all gone? I hope to see more for sale soon. Greg :wave:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> I see no chrome 55s for sale on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a>. Where have they all gone? I hope to see more for sale soon. Greg :wave:



Dave (Roadrunner) Donated one to the Heart of Hobbytalk charity auction. it will be up there end of the month so save your pennies! Its also for a great cause.


Coach


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Great Guy!*

Dave is a Great Guy to donate for a great cause. Makes me feel good about giving him some wheels and axles he was looking for. I will be bidding on that car! Greg :wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> Dave is a Great Guy to donate for a great cause. Makes me feel good about giving him some wheels and axles he was looking for. I will be bidding on that car! Greg :wave:


Greg, 
Didn't realize that was your BB handle. Appreciate the gesture, those wheels will come in handy on some TJet projects here in the coming months. As soon as the weather starts to cooperate. Thanks again and good luck with your bid! Dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

Add 1 more chrome 55 to the list. Thanks All! Greg :wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> Add 1 more chrome 55 to the list. Thanks All! Greg :wave:


Greg,
Dave (Coach) has the auctions going. Good luck. Again, thanks for the wheels and axles. 
Dave


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

Dave, Once we here from Coach how to place bids this will be a fun auction for a Great cause. Glad to see some wonderful people donating things to help others. I for 1 will be bidding generously. Thanks all for your donations and Coach for doing this auction. Greg :wave: P.S. Does anyone have a pair of shoes for a motorcycle? Please let me know! :wave:


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Over $200.00*

I see the first Chromy to go over $200.00. And to think I was outbid. How dare they! LOL Greg :wave:


----------



## bosque (Oct 26, 2006)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> I see the first Chromy to go over $200.00. And to think I was outbid. How dare they! LOL Greg :wave:


 Have you been keeping an eye on the Buy It Now Chromy for a mere $500 ?

120113033463


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*$500.00 Chromy*

Yeah, I saw that $500.00 Chromy. I like them but not that much. LOL I paid $250.00 for the Chromy Coach auctioned off for heart of hobbytalk but only because it was for the heart association. I woulda went higher if someone else bid higher. The forum host Hank donated $500.00 to match the auction contributions and he didnt even get a car. Would be neat if we all chipped in and bought Hank something. Greg :wave:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow 500 bucks? I may have to sell mine


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> Yeah, I saw that $500.00 Chromy. I like them but not that much. LOL I paid $250.00 for the Chromy Coach auctioned off for heart of hobbytalk but only because it was for the heart association. I woulda went higher if someone else bid higher. The forum host Hank donated $500.00 to match the auction contributions and he didnt even get a car. Would be neat if we all chipped in and bought Hank something. Greg :wave:



I'd be up for getting Hank a thank you gift! Anyone know what he likes? We plan on going to Yellowstone this summer on our way back from Vegas I"d like to shake his hand at least for all he does for us slot heads and our sometimes rotten behaviour.. lol


Dave


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*We Care Package?*

Maybe we could get together a "We Care Package" and get some donated stuff for Hank for showing he cares. Just a thought! 

Greg :wave:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

coach61 said:


> We plan on going to Yellowstone this summer on our way back from Vegas I"d like to shake his hand at least for all he does for us slot heads and our sometimes rotten behaviour.. lol
> 
> 
> Dave


 I think Hank is back in Kazoo... check his blog for the reasons why.

Jeff


----------

